# Pics of the "Pensacola Road" (the edge of the Edge)



## WhackUmStackUm (Jan 31, 2010)

I've heard stories of a limestone ridge that looks like a man-made roadway on the Edge. Divers say this structure looks somewhat like the "Bimini Road." I got a chance to see a small streach when I helped rescue some ROVs that were snagged on it a while back. I have been looking for a way to map it's extents for a couple of years now. This is a first step in that direction.


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

Here's a thread that included a video of the Edge:

http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/f21/ever-wondered-what-edge-looks-like-68916/

Jim


----------



## WhackUmStackUm (Jan 31, 2010)

jim t said:


> Here's a thread that included a video of the Edge:
> 
> http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/f21/ever-wondered-what-edge-looks-like-68916/
> 
> Jim


Thanks. That's me with the rebreather at 1:50 min and 2:40 into the video.


----------



## jugislandrelic (Oct 9, 2007)

How long till we see a new video Whackum? Your stuff is WOW!!!


----------



## WhackUmStackUm (Jan 31, 2010)

jugislandrelic said:


> How long till we see a new video Whackum? Your stuff is WOW!!!


Hey Butch. Here is a link to a video I posted last week: http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/f45/video-new-full-face-mask-communication-gear-115416/

I hope to shoot additional video this weekend.


----------



## ryanbr (Oct 10, 2007)

That rock ya'll dove in 215' did look like someone put it there but that's not the edge. Wasn't that dive 35 miles south of the Pcola Pass? The only true "edge" is the 29 edge(180'-195') and the Navarre edge(165'-180'). I would like to see video of those rock walls and the growth on them.


----------

